# HPAutoworks @ IDRC



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

We ran good all day despite our serious misfire problem. We made it to the finals in the PRO-AM FWD class! We were a huge underdog running low 12's all day long in a class with mostly 11 second civics! Conistancy pays off in the end! The best run 12.1 @ 113mph. The mph is about 6mph off due to the fact the car wouldnt rev past 6000rpm. We will be installing a MSD and external coil and be back out again to the track soon!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Good job Ryan, keep up the good work out there in Phx.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

all i can say is WOW. 200sx SE-R's own


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Dude that car is awesome!! Congratulations on making it to the finals. It's good to see nissans beating all the hondas.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

B14kid said:


> Dude that car is awesome!! Congratulations on making it to the finals. It's good to see nissans beating all the hondas.


nice ride and great prices hehe looking for a clutch but saving up.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice car, great job out there, congrats btw. :cheers:


----------

